# Looking for Schools in Chieti



## Tigereyes78 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anybody have any contact details/websites for schools in the Chieti area?

We will be looking for a state school for our 7 year old son and my 17 year old daughters are wanting to look into their options too. 

Tried looking for information online but not getting very far!

Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You know how big the region is? Even driving up the coast on the autostrada is around two hours of high speed driving. On the local roads it's worse.

You need to think much more locally then regional. Which town?


----------



## Tigereyes78 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you, yes we know the area :relaxed: we are visiting in May to narrow down search area further but just wanted to contact a couple of schools to get general information initially on courses offered and entrance requirements. We don't want to fall in love with a specific town if the nearest suitable school is (as you say) up to two hours away!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tigereyes78 said:


> Thank you, yes we know the area :relaxed: we are visiting in May to narrow down search area further but just wanted to contact a couple of schools to get general information initially on courses offered and entrance requirements. We don't want to fall in love with a specific town if the nearest suitable school is (as you say) up to two hours away!


i have a freind who has put 3 chrildren though shcoll here in abruzzo if you want i can give you his details 
iam afraid hardely any thing works on line here in abruzzo if you need info you have to drive to the shcool or ask someone who has exspriance this is just not schools but every thing abruzzo has not taken on the 21 centry yet


----------

